# help



## ukguy (Sep 20, 2013)

hey... i logged in last night to my profile hooshTT but today it says wrong password or incorrect username? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Try typing it in again, if still no good, PM me a new password & I'll change it..
I've made PM's avail for UKGUY.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If contacted again, it would have been solved.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome did you get sorted ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome did you get sorted ?


 :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

westponka said:


> ukguy said:
> 
> 
> > hey... i logged in last night to my SPAM-LINK![/b]]profile hooshTT but today it says wrong password or incorrect username? [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Oh dear, another spammer hiding links... [smiley=smash.gif]


----------

